#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Voucher Μηχανικών & Δωροεπιταγή 3DR

## 3DR_Software

Στο πλαίσιο της κρίσης του COVID-19 η Γενική Γραμματεία του Υπουργείου Εργασίας και Κοινωνικών Υποθέσεων προχωρά άμεσα σε μέτρα στήριξης των μηχανικών (ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών)όλων των ειδικοτήτων. 

Οι δικαιούχοι μηχανικοί θα παρακολουθήσουν διαδικτυακά ένα από τα Προγράμματα Κατάρτισης 100 ωρών και θα λάβουν επίδομα 600 € (400 €προκαταβολικά με την ενεργοποίηση τουVoucher και 200 € με το πέρας του προγράμματος).

Η 3DR θέλοντας να ενισχύσει τους Μηχανικούς των οποίων οι ΚΑΔ πλήττονται από τον κορωνοϊό, δίνει επιπλέον δωροεπιταγή 150 Ευρώ, σε όσους μηχανικούς επιλέξουν για τα voucher των 600 Ευρώ την εταιρεία«*ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΙΚΕ*»

*Για να λάβετε την δωροεπιταγή θα πρέπει να κοινοποιήσετε στο info@3dr.eu (3DR)την αίτηση που θα υποβάλετε στην ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΙΚΕ.*
Η    δωροεπιταγή αφορά όλα τα λογισμικά και    βιβλία της 3DR και θα ισχύει από την    ολοκλήρωση των 100 διδακτικών ωρών και    για 3 Μήνες.    Η    δωροεπιταγή δεν μπορεί να εξαργυρωθεί    με μετρητά.

----------


## Xάρης

Θέλετε να κάνετε διαφήμιση με τη συνεργασία σας με το ΚΕΚ αλλά φοβάμαι θα γίνει τελικά δυσφήμιση της εταιρείας σας.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι η πλατφόρμα που χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το ΚΕΚ, η elearningclass.gr πέφτει συνέχεια από χθες το απόγευμα που δοκιμάζω.

----------


## 3DR_Software

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Πράγματι τις πρώτες μέρες υπήρξαν εξαιτίας του μεγάλου όγκου (υπάρχουν 7 πλατφόρμες για 180.000 άτομα), προβλήματα στις περισσότερες πλατφόρμες. 

Ωστόσο, πλέον έχουν επιδιορθωθεί και η πλατφόρμα elearningclass.gr λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι πλέον η πλατφόρμα λειτουργεί, ακόμα και τις ώρες αιχμής.

Το τελευταίο πρόβλημα που είχα επιδιορθώθηκε από το Help Desk:

Αν σας εμφανίζεται το παρακάτω μήνυμα σφάλματος
ακολουθήστε τα παρακάτω βήματα προς επίλυσή του προβλήματος:

*Πρόβλημα:* 
Εμφανίζεται το μήνυμα σφάλματος: "_Internal script failure_" 
Δεν εμφανίζεται η κατάλληλη αρχική οθόνη, μετά την αναβάθμιση της πλατφόρμας:

*
ΛΥΣΗ (σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που μου δόθηκαν από το Help Desk):*



> Αν δεν εμφανίζεται στον φυλλομετρητή σας (browser) η επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα *χρησιμοποιήστε κάποιον άλλο φυλλομετρητή (browser)*.
> Αν και πάλι δεν εμφανίζεται η επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα επιχειρήστε διαδοχικά τα παρακάτω βήματα:
> *ΒΗΜΑ 1ο Διαδικασία εκκαθάρισης ιστορικού browser*
> 
> *Google Chrome*
> πατήστε *ctrl* + *h*πατήστε ‘*Διαγραφή δεδομένων περιήγησης*’ πάνω αριστεράεπιλέξτε χρονικό εύροςπατήστε ‘*Διαγραφή δεδομένων*’*Mozzila Firefox*
> πατήστε *ctrl* + *shift* + *delete*επιλέξτε χρονικό διάστημαπατήστε ‘*εκκαθάριση τώρα*’*Κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα των φυλλομετρητών (browsers)*
> Αν και πάλι δεν εμφανίζεται η επισυναπτόμενη εικόνα προχωρήστε στο επόμενο βήμα
> 
> ...


Ακολούθησα τα βήματα και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με το 3ο βήμα.

----------

